# Electric conversion 1995 Range Rover classic LWB



## louiek (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

After doing a bit of snooping around these forums, I decided to just make a post since I couldn't seem to find anything similar of a donor car to a range rover classic (4800 lb curb weight). I apologize in advance if I haven't researched enough and if my goals from a conversion is unrealistic.

So the situation is that there is an absolutely good condition range rover classic on sale near my place that had a fire in the engine due to a wire short circuiting and the guy is now selling it for cheap.

My questions regarding this is 1) is it possible with such an un-aerodynamic vehicle on top of being extremely heavy, 2) how would the transfer case and 4wd/viscous coupling differentials come into play and if possible I would like to keep those abilities.

My daily commute would involve 10 km to and from work so a range of maybe 20-30 km would be just fine. Top speed should be maybe around 70 km/hr or so just to keep up with traffic. Vancouver is an extremely trafficy city so making a DIY EV makes a lot of sense. My budget is around 10k just for parts. 

I would appreciate any comments and if possible, suggestions for parts and types of builds. References to older similar builds would be amazingly helpful.
Thanks in advance guys,

Kenny


----------



## TooQik (May 4, 2013)

Here's a link to a Land Rover Discovery which might help give you some idea of what has been done and how to do it.

http://www.evalbum.com/4134


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi,
my Rangie can be found from 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/286
So it can be done, over 40 000km so far.
Harri


----------



## louiek (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Harri,

I looked over your build thread and I am very keen on doing something similar. However, it turns out, the 1995 RRC LWB is no longer available (guy didn't want to sell it anymore). I can, however, pick up a 2004 range rover hse (it needs a new transmission, hence the extremely low price). 

If it were you, would you think it is do-able and would you consider doing it (weights over 5200 lbs). What changes would you make in terms of motors/controller/batteries?

Thanks a bunch,

Kenny


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Kenny. It's doable sure, with the right components. I'd recommend keeping the high/low trans for 2 speed operation and using 2 motors in series like glaurung did. Save as much weight as possible too! And maybe a hybrid battery with high current discharge but light enough. 

What range and speed do you want, and what kind of driving?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

More than doable but might be tough for 10k. 

The main issue will be batteries. You only need a small pack but it needs to be able to push out enough amps to move the beast.

Perhaps the calb ca60's??? You could look at 90-95 of those, a 11 inch motor (warp/kostov) and a soliton1 and you'll be somewhere near your goal and budget. Then add a charger, dcdc converter, heater, battery boxes, adapters etc and you'll have blown 10k.

A capable ac motor and controller will use the majority of your 10k budget...


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

You will need a transmission because you cant shift while driving with hi/lo box only. So you have to add that to your budget.Dual11" could maybe do without but it would also break your budget. And car is much more fun if you can select right gear for the purpose.
If you can get gearbox you will do with single 11" and soliton Jr. Use what is left of the budget for batteries. Choose size so that you can add more later if you decide, like two 100ah`s instead of single 200ah.
Harri


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Since the trans has died I'd recommend trying to use a tough 3 or 4 speed auto with a manual control. Diesel donors are good for ratios to match a big DC motor. Need some research on what you can get, lots of opportunity if you scrounge around.


----------



## audio (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: Electric conversion Range Rover classic*

My heartfelt congratulations to all who have made the conversion.

I love this car, I have had 5 the last two having LPG conversion
and the last one conversion also to automatic after I had knee injury

Thankfully knee now fine and I live in Europe so 

1) Need to find a low mileage LHD Range Rover to convert so 
2) Does anyone know Eu based companies that can make the conversion?
3) How do you stop worries of water getting close to batteries or electrics?
4) Anyone able to give me an idea of cost?

It may be I cannot find another classic and I have to go newer so

5) Any advice on which more modern Range Rovers are easiest to convert

I would be happy with any type of gearbox but I have seen videos of conversions and it seems there is no conventional gearbox any more. Can someone please explain what is left in the original vehicle. 

Thank you again

ps I am sad to see the newer vehicles get larger and larger - for me the Classic was the perfect size and shape


----------

